# Epic Rahmengröße



## Paoloest (28. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mich wurde mir gern ein neues epic hardtail kaufen und bin mit meinen 1,80cm und 56er Schrittlänge anscheinend zwischen Größe M und L

nun schwanke ich ein wenig zwischen M mit etwas längerem Vorbau oder L mit 75/80er Vorbau.
Meine Rennräder nehme ich lieber immer die kleinere Nummer, aber mich würde interessieren, wie ihr euch entscheiden würdet

danke und Gruß


----------



## granni72 (28. September 2019)

Schrittlänge *56cm *?
Ich tippe mal dass Du 86cm meinst und würde Dir die kleinere Variante empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paoloest (28. September 2019)

Sorry. Innenbeinlänge


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (1. Oktober 2019)

Meinst du vielleicht Rennrad Rahmenhöhe 56cm? Dann miss erst mal deine Schrittlänge.


----------



## Paoloest (1. Oktober 2019)

hey, sorry, hatte einen Vertauscher in meiner Notiz.

83 cm Innenbeinlänge und ich fahre einen 56er Rahmen auf dem Rennrad und einen 54er auf dem Timetrial


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (1. Oktober 2019)

Ok. Und reden wir vom Epic 2019 oder 2020? Den folgenden Link schon gesehen? (betrifft allerdings das „alte“ epic). Vom Rennrad kommend solltest du ja vermutlich mit kleineren Größen klarkommen. Letztlich kann ich dir die Frage aber nicht beantworten.

Größentabelle


----------



## Paoloest (1. Oktober 2019)

Vom 2020er. Soll ja von der Geometrie noch anders sein. Aber hab auch gelesen, dass es dir kurze Vorbauten gebaut ist um Agilitat zu bewahren. 
Für mich hat sich L immer absurd angefühlt, weil ich denke, dass ich eher klein bin. 
nach der Tabelle, auch wenn es beim 2020er Modell etwas anders ist, scheint das ja die klare Empfehlung zu sein (auch wenn sicher sehr grober Daumenwert)


----------



## 82statt96 (1. Oktober 2019)

Bin 1,80 "groß", Schrittlänge 86cm.

Habe seit wenigen Tagen ein Epic HT Comp in L. Subjektiv würde ich sagen, dass es sehr gut passt , aber es bleibt wohl, zumindest teilweise, eine Geschmacksfrage.

Wiegt übrigens wie abgebildet,, also mit Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tool und Garminhalterung 11,46 Kg.


----------



## Paoloest (1. Oktober 2019)

Schönes Rad. Tendiere auch zu dem hellen Modell. 
ja, ist auf jeden Fall eine Geschmacksfrage. Dann bist du ja vom Oberkörper kürzer als ich und es passt trotzdem. Gut zu hören

BTW: wie hast du den Garmin montiert/welche Halterung hast du?


----------



## 82statt96 (1. Oktober 2019)

Ganz banal mit der originalen Halterung (mit Gummibänder) über den Vorbau... dürfte also beim Gesamtgewicht keine allzu große Rolle gespielt haben!


----------



## granni72 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe bei 1,90m und 90cm Schrittlänge me8n 2018 Epic Fully in L genommen, nachdem ich beide Größen Probe gefahren habe. XL fühlte sich weniger „passend“ für mich an. Bei meinem vorherigen Giant Trance war es damals genau umgekehrt, da war XL für mich passend.

Teste doch wenn möglich einfach beide Größen und kaufe dann die die Dir besser gefällt. Vor allem auch mal etwas engere Kurven fahren usw. 
Ich tippe bei Deinen Maßen auf M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (4. Oktober 2019)

granni72 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei 1,90m und 90cm Schrittlänge me8n 2018 Epic Fully in L genommen, nachdem ich beide Größen Probe gefahren habe. XL fühlte sich weniger „passend“ für mich an. Bei meinem vorherigen Giant Trance war es damals genau umgekehrt, da war XL für mich passend.
> 
> Teste doch wenn möglich einfach beide Größen und kaufe dann die die Dir besser gefällt. Vor allem auch mal etwas engere Kurven fahren usw.
> Ich tippe bei Deinen Maßen auf M.



Bei mir recht ähnlich: 1,92m und 89cm Schrittlänge. Habe ein EPIC HT in XL, was sich für mich etwas zu lang anfühlt und habe daher das Epic Fully in L genommen. Passt mir perfekt.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. Oktober 2019)

Es ist bei dir offenbar nicht eindeutig. Es gibt genug Specialized Händler. Für das neue gibt es im Netz sowieso keine Schnäppchen. Also klare Empfehlung: ab zum Händler und ausprobieren!


----------



## Paoloest (4. Oktober 2019)

Bin ja schon beide gefahren und trotzdem unschlüssig- insbesondere weil Specialized das Ding so gebaut hat, dass es mit sehr kurzen Vorbauten gut funktioniert.
Morgen nochmal Probe fahren und dann entscheiden ... 

Es wird die Entscheidung zwischen langer Rahmen und kurzer Vorbau oder kürzerer Rahmen und etwas längerer Vorbau ...


----------



## Devidevil (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin 179cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82cm. L war für mich deutlich zu groß, weil die Sattelstütze mit Seatback die Geo des Rahmens (für mich) zerstört hat.  Selbst mit einer geraden Sattelstütze fühlte ich mich extrem unwohl. Die Kniegelenke waren extrem durchgestreckt.
M war gefühlt zu klein. Erst nach dem Tausch der Stütze (400mm mit 2,5 cm Versatz) war ich  
Viel Spaß bei der Probefahrt!

Gruß David


----------



## Devidevil (5. Oktober 2019)

Ps: fahr das Ding mit Klickpedalen, erst dann könnte ich mich entscheiden. Vorher habe ich die durchgestreckten Knie nicht gemerkt!


----------

